# What time(s) do you usually turn



## jckossoy (Apr 11, 2005)

What time(s) do most of you turn?

The reason I'm asking this, it's hard for me to find time to turn [V]and was wondering when most you turn.


----------



## rtjw (Apr 11, 2005)

I can only really get in the shop after work unless I am off. If I am off, I am in there on and off throughout the day.


----------



## opfoto (Apr 11, 2005)

Most of the time its after work.


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Apr 11, 2005)

After work and on the weekends.


----------



## KKingery (Apr 11, 2005)

I usually get an hour or so in the evenings, and week-ends if i don't have a honey-do list!


----------



## darbytee (Apr 11, 2005)

My schedule is so crazy that I have to take any time I can get, but I usually get the most continuity on the weekends.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 11, 2005)

Mainly on weekends. and I'm a morning person usually up at 5 and have to hold myself off till 7 do quiet work until 8 and then all hell breaks loose.


----------



## woodscavenger (Apr 11, 2005)

The kids, all 5 are in bed by 8pm. The wife usually gets tired of my advances by 8:05pm so I am banished to the shed until I fall asleep on my feet....usually around 11pm-midnight then I get up at 5am, go to the gym, then off to the hospital to play doctor.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 11, 2005)

With 5 Kids it doesn't sound like your wife get all that tired of your advances


----------



## swm6500 (Apr 13, 2005)

Early evenings Monday thru Friday, anytime I can on the weekend.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Apr 13, 2005)

Used to be whenever I had time but now with summer coming it'll have to be late night and early morning. I just got in from the garage and already had sweat dripping on my shield... this summer is gonna $uck. I'll have to wax everything up good so I can fire up the swamp cooler.

My trick to getting things done is to try to always have something chucked or to already have tubes glued up etc. Try to finish your day with a start for the next so if you only have a few minutes it is not set-up time.


----------



## Kurt Aebi (Apr 14, 2005)

I generally turn in the evening after work.  Weekends are usually filled with chores around the house, so the shop is usually used after working time is up.


----------



## ryannmphs (Apr 14, 2005)

Usually it's in the evening after dinner.  Sometimes i will get a chance on the weekend to turn.  So I guess it's a whenever I get a chance, and with a 10 month old daughter at home, sometimes those chances are few and far between.

Ryan


----------



## Daniel (Apr 14, 2005)

so much for being weekend warriors


----------



## badwin (Apr 14, 2005)

I am a firefighter so when I am not on shift I find the most time to turn in the morning when my wifes at works and my kids are at school.


----------



## woodwish (Apr 15, 2005)

During the school year I usually turn when I get home at night, after games and meetings, etc.  I love to stay out there late but I seem to pay for it in the morning.  My students know of my habits- when they see me yawn and go for that third cup of coffee they refer to it as "sawdust hangover", the little smart alecks!  Ya gotta love'em!

During the summer I tend to go out at night and turn until dawn, then sleep till noon or so.  I worked for several years as an all night DJ on Rock n' Roll stations and the habit of staying up all night has always stuck with me.  I still listen to the radio in the shop all the time and late night Rn'R is still better than the daytime dribble.  Also I don't have to stop to answer the telemarketers after 10:00PM!


----------



## GregD (Apr 17, 2005)

Seeing as I'm medically retired, I'm in the shop when I feel I can turn with out any problems.


----------

